# Does he have a disease



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I don’t see any signs of feather loss around the eyes. 
How long have you had your Budgies?
Is the bird starting a molt?*


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I don’t see any signs of feather loss around the eyes.
> How long have you had your Budgies?
> Is the bird starting a molt?*


He's been with me for a month. He is 2-3 months old. Are there any chances of bird mites ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do not see any signs of mites on your budgie at this time. *


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

look around his cere and eyes the feathers are a bit weird


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Has he been molting, I see a few pin feathers, what does the other side of the face look like?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Has he been molting, I see a few pin feathers, what does the other side of the face look like?


Yes I think he is molting because he has yellow colored feathers on head now. He had orangish before. And he has also been losing feathers. The Other side is the same just a bit better


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I think he's just moulting right now! He may be a little bit low energy for a little bit as he grows in his new feathers. As long is nothing looks red or irritated then his new feathers should grow in soon


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> I think he's just moulting right now! He may be a little bit low energy for a little bit as he grows in his new feathers. As long is nothing looks red or irritated then his new feathers should grow in soon


Thank you so much.. he does have a bit low energy these days.


----------

